# Canon announces the Canon Arizona 135 GT UV Flatbed Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, June 29, 2021– Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the launch of the new Arizona 135 GT UV flatbed printer. This smart technology investment offers sign makers, print service providers, and offset and screen printers, among others, new ways to fulfill business opportunities. Whether starting out in the rigid applications, large format graphics industry or looking to diversify into new applications, the Arizona 135 GT delivers the proven benefits of the award-winning Arizona series – high image quality, impressive productivity and reliability, application versatility, and excellent total cost of ownership – at a smart investment level. Manufactured in Poing, Germany, with the same industrial-build quality and heritage as other Arizona models, the Arizona 135 GT further demonstrates its value by being able to create impressive applications across an extensive range of not only rigid media but, with its Roll Media Option, of...



Continue reading...


----------



## StevenA (Jul 6, 2021)

No price listed on the Canon website. Just a 'request a quote' button. 
'If you have to ask how much you probably can't afford it.'


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 7, 2021)

StevenA said:


> No price listed on the Canon website. Just a 'request a quote' button.
> 'If you have to ask how much you probably can't afford it.'


What did you expect? The whole Arizona line sold 7,500+ printers world wide. Those are shipped by sea in big containers, and AFAIK installed by Canon personnel and customized for the client, which means there's no standard price anyway.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2021)

The release says, "the Arizona 135 GT is a smart investment starting at just 20,000 ft² (~2,000 m²) per year," which I believe means that the pricing is determined by use and it's probably a lease, just like most commercial copiers. You pay $X and can print 20,000 square feet a year. Price probably goes down per square foot as you go over 20,000. Anyone on this site planning on 20,000 square feet of prints in a year?


----------

